# Internal hemorroidectomy code??



## hencked (Aug 13, 2012)

What is the correct cpt code for excision of only internal hemorroids, 2 or more columns?  I see posts out there one saying to use 46260 with a 52 modifier and others saying to use 46260 without the 52 modifier.  What is correct?  I am confused and just want to get it right.  Does anyone have any articles clarifying this?

Thanks,
Deb H.


----------



## koatsj (Aug 13, 2012)

http://ezinearticles.com/?Navigate-Your-Way-to-Proper-Internal-External-Hemorrhoid-Coding&id=4483148

This article basically states that you can bill 46260 for two columns of internal hemorrhoids excised without the need of a modifier. Hope this helps!


----------



## hencked (Aug 14, 2012)

*Thanks so much!*

Thanks so much for information and article!  I'm happy to have something in black and white.  I apologize for the delay in response, engrossed in my coding!

Deb


----------

